# My second smoke.. Sablefish (aka Black Cod) qview



## eplanajr (Jan 7, 2014)

I got nearly 4lbs of sablefish from my in-laws. I decided to throw it in the smoker.

I used a maple brine. Smoked with Adler wood. 













Image



__ eplanajr
__ Jan 7, 2014






Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbogo (Jan 7, 2014)

My God, that finish is gorgeous!!!!!   Did it taste half as good??


----------



## eplanajr (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes it did indeed.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh that looks just scrumptious indeed!!!!!!

I LOVE sablefish! One of my favorites even! (Although I love EVERY SINGLE FISH).

But how delicious!

That looks truly beautiful!

Great job!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

